
CryEngine 5.4 Sneak Peek (Vulkan renderer, Editor source code) - BlackMonday
https://www.cryengine.com/news/new-push-coming-to-github-ce-54-sneak-peek
======
savethefuture
I thought this company was going out of business, didn't they have issues
paying their developers for months on end? Maybe the lumberyard deal is
supporting them? But I am glad to see them still working on this engine.

~~~
BlackMonday
They sold most (all?) of their studios (for example Black Sea was sold to
Sega) and I've read about investors. Rumor has it that the Lumberyard deal was
already used up earlier this year which seems to be the reason for the alleged
salary problems (that also happened before the Lumberyard deal in 2015). But
who knows.

I wonder how their business plan is working out for them, as the engine is
completly free (if you want, as the engine is pay what you want) and unlike
UE4 has also no royalties.

